# Dreaded Fungus Gnats



## Royalty (Aug 16, 2020)

I have springtails for my tarantula enclosures so they do not see to affect those much, the issue is they have been attacking my houseplants a bit. I have some roses so I can't let them dry out too bad. I have started to apply a garlic/dishsoap spray but I am not sure that is very effective and I don't want to spray so much around my tarantulas. I am thinking of introducing springtails to the roses/pothos etc since I read they do not attack living tissue but rather dead tissue. How would they outcompete the fungus gnats tho if they are not eating the living roots?


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Aug 17, 2020)

Are you opposed to using bug killer? Since it's not in an enclosure I have had very good luck using household bug control on fungus gnats. Obviously cant if it's in an enclosure


----------



## Royalty (Aug 17, 2020)

Arachnoenthusiast said:


> Are you opposed to using bug killer? Since it's not in an enclosure I have had very good luck using household bug control on fungus gnats. Obviously cant if it's in an enclosure


I am nervous using it around my tarantulas tho, I could move the plants to another room but I would want to put them back to the tarantula room again.


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Aug 17, 2020)

Royalty said:


> I am nervous using it around my tarantulas tho, I could move the plants to another room but I would want to put them back to the tarantula room again.


I use granular so I know where it is. For me it has been working with no I'll effect


----------



## StampFan (Aug 18, 2020)

Royalty said:


> I have springtails for my tarantula enclosures so they do not see to affect those much, the issue is they have been attacking my houseplants a bit. I have some roses so I can't let them dry out too bad. I have started to apply a garlic/dishsoap spray but I am not sure that is very effective and I don't want to spray so much around my tarantulas. I am thinking of introducing springtails to the roses/pothos etc since I read they do not attack living tissue but rather dead tissue. How would they outcompete the fungus gnats tho if they are not eating the living roots?


Sounds like you need to soak some mosquito dunks in water, and add that water to your soil with fungus gnats.  Its a bacteria, and I believe there are several other brands than mosquito dunks.


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 19, 2020)

Royalty said:


> I have springtails for my tarantula enclosures so they do not see to affect those much, the issue is they have been attacking my houseplants a bit. I have some roses so I can't let them dry out too bad. I have started to apply a garlic/dishsoap spray but I am not sure that is very effective and I don't want to spray so much around my tarantulas. I am thinking of introducing springtails to the roses/pothos etc since I read they do not attack living tissue but rather dead tissue. How would they outcompete the fungus gnats tho if they are not eating the living roots?


You can add isopods, they are their natural predator, and like isopods they only ear rotten stuff keeping the plant healthier.


----------



## KaroKoenig (Aug 19, 2020)

Fungus gnats can be decimated with yellow sticky cards. No pesticide involved.


----------



## Royalty (Aug 26, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> You can add isopods, they are their natural predator, and like isopods they only ear rotten stuff keeping the plant healthier.


I have them in some terrariums. The issue was the potted plants. I do not think the isopods would do well in those.

I ended up getting a spray that is for the plants and you can soak in to the roots. I have them in a quarantined area. I tried very hard to find other options but I could not find any for sale locally. My one rose looks pretty stressed and dropped its blooms. Made me kinda depressed so I bought an orchid to help cheer me up. (away from the quarantine area)


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Aug 26, 2020)

Bonide systemic house plant insect control is what I use. It is granular.  I take the plants into another room. Apply it, clean any debris from the container and put it back in its spot. Have had no issues to date, it applys to the soil directly so no worries of it falling from the plant


----------

